# thyroid cancer, lemon juice, salivary glands......



## Andros

Yikes! Who would have "thunk" it?

Lemon juice stimulation of salivary-gland flow increases the absorbed doses of 131I to the salivary glands after the administration of 131I

http://www.thyroid.org/professionals/publications/clinthy/volume22/issue8/clinthy_v228_10_12.pdf


----------



## GD Women

Great info. Didn't think of lemon juice. I sucked on sour lemon drops and still do. Ice cold lemon juice sounds good.


----------



## tmdescovich

So... no lemon juice? Right? And yes to lemon drops? Is the idea just to keep the salivary glands moving and working??? Will be doing the RAI treatment soon, so any other advice or suggestions would be great.
thanks!


----------



## GD Women

tmdescovich said:


> So... no lemon juice? Right? And yes to lemon drops? Is the idea just to keep the salivary glands moving and working??? Will be doing the RAI treatment soon, so any other advice or suggestions would be great.
> thanks!


You can try either one to your liking. And yes, the idea is to keep the salivary glands moving and working to avoid sore throat.

Good luck!


----------

